# Handpainted gift from my mother in law...she's good!



## shellibelli72 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jun 13, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## sissyofone (Jun 13, 2013)

Too cute! 

Sent from my M865 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wellington (Jun 13, 2013)

That's really cute. She does a good job.


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 13, 2013)

If she would paint more we know people who just mite buy one .LOL

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## shanu303 (Jun 13, 2013)

That's really adorable gift


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 16, 2013)

SO cool! love the look on that torts face!


----------



## shellibelli72 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah I asked her if she wanted to make a little extra cash cuz I know a few hundred other tortie crazy people like myself that may like one! Lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## shellibelli72 (Jul 23, 2013)

So she made up a few different ones. Anyone interested? $12 shipped to you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## shellibelli72 (Jul 23, 2013)

Any interest at all? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using TortForum mobile app


----------

